# Zatara: my male crowntail!!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So this is Zatara my new crowntail, the other pictures are of my girls. I would really like to breed Zatara with one of my girls... but which one? :-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh. He's BEAUTIFUL. I love him lol.
I would breed with the reddish girl. =D


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You got some beautiful bettas. I love how Zatara has that black body and the red fins. He is just gorgeous!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

He's awesome. Good find.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks he is pretty awesome : )


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOSH. I absolutely LOVE him!! Mr. Vamp, i'll be first to steal this one!! 

I would breed him to your Cambodian girl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd say the first one, the red one. Beautiful bettas!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh he's a pretty one! I'd say breed him with the red one definitely!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow i've never seen colors like his before, he's stunning! they're all so pretty.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Great find! He's a stunner  Your girls are beautiful too!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

hes awesome. i say first girl the red one. the babies would look amazing


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I'm really happy I got him, I wasn't too sure about his colors in his little cup but he sure was worth the few extra bucks! I think I will breed him with the red female (Lucy). The others are a little too small compared to him!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous fish you have!

i say the peachy one!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

They look awesome xP


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

